# My review of the Freestyle Libre2



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

I decided to get the Freestyle Libre2.  I hate finger sticks and taking my sugar a couple times a day is depressing as it is always high so why bother.  Even though I switched diabetic meds, to metformin 500 mg 2x a day, sugar via finger stick still high.  My insurance does not pay for the Libre2, which I bought at Walgreens.

It is 70 dollars for the things that attach to your arm. You get two, they last 14 days.  You can read it, on your phone, if your phone is an iPhone 8 or higher.  Mine is a 7 .  I bought the reader which was 60 dollars much cheaper than a new iPhone.

To attach the thing to your arm you open a device, plug it into the thing, then attach it to your arm.  The container of the small device was impossible to open. I gave it to my husband and it was extremely hard for him to get open as well.  But once we managed it was good to go.  Opened the package with the thing, stuck the device in to grab it, pulled it out, and saw the needle.

Oh, well, yup, I am a baby.  I didn’t like the needle, it seemed long, really long too long.  I was not sure I could do it.  I had washed my arm, then used the enclosed wipe, decided to hold my arm tight against my body so my flappy arm fat was position right, prepared myself for the pain of the jab, and went for it.

Did not hurt.  . Duh.  You remove the attachment being careful not to pull off the thing and keep it to attach me t the next thing.  The attachment device and the thing have codes and the codes much match for it to work.  Other then opening the attachment device there was no problem.

Once the thing is attached you wait an hour and then take the first reading.  Continued.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

I LOVE it.  I can take blood sugar readings as much as I want, as often as I want and be really sure what my blood sugar is.  An alarm goes off if your blood sugar gets really high.  But the best benefit is you are able to know which exact foods effect your blood sugar.

Eat a bagel, take a reading WOW way to high.  Eat a small serving of mashed potatoes and gravy with meatloaf and veggie-acceptable.  Eat an apple, not great but ok.  This is the plus of the device.  It really lets you narrow down what you can eat vs what you should probably never eat.

So I can eat half a bagel, but never a whole bagel.  Its great.


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2020)

I hate the whole damn diabetes thing, too.  But I only test once or twice/day & before testing, I wash my fingers with COLD water to lessen the pain.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> I hate the whole damn diabetes thing, too.  But I only test once or twice/day & before testing, I wash my fingers with COLD water to lessen the pain.


I think you would like this device.  It really gives you a complete picture.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2020)

I can't afford the $140. price tag every month, but I would LOVE to have this gizmo.  I really see how it can save your life, your limbs, your sight.

As for finger sticking for goodness sake, if a person can't stand that pain (there is none) then what?  It's bothersome to do, but pain?  Ha ha.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I can't afford the $140. price tag every month, but I would LOVE to have this gizmo.  I really see how it can save your life, your limbs, your sight.
> 
> As for finger sticking for goodness sake, if a person can't stand that pain (there is none) then what?  It's bothersome to do, but pain?  Ha ha.


It’s actually only 70 a month after the first month, you only buy the reader once.  I hate the finger sticks.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2020)

It's not the finger sticks it is knowing, with this tool, your glucose Every Minute, making control easy.  You know exactly what to do.  I really need it.  I'll look into it again.  I bet it will be commonplace soon.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting this info.  I'm going to recommend that my neighbor's daughter buy one for her.  I help my neighbor test twice a day because she gets confused, and sometimes she fibs and says it's lower than it is.  This would definitely make it easier for me, and I think we'd end up with a better picture of her ongoing blood sugar.

I've seen some reviews online, but I trust it more coming from you because I know you're a real person, and you typically sound pretty sensible to me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It's not the finger sticks it is knowing, with this tool, your glucose Every Minute, making control easy.  You know exactly what to do.  I really need it.  I'll look into it again.  I bet it will be commonplace soon.


Plus I did not shop around.  Had I known insurance would not pay I would have shopped around.  Husband thought he was paying a co pay when it bought it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2020)

Nothing what the problem triggers are - Priceless.


----------



## Chrise (Dec 8, 2020)

Triggers foods... I got one and then realized that a needle forever there.. Like being in the hospital with an IV...


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2020)

FYI...here's what my long time friend said about the product:

I just got rid of my Libre. I had severe sking rashes developed thanks to the adhesive they use. I’m now using the Dexcom, light years ahead of the Libre. It’s constantly measuring blood sugar, and sounds an alarm if it’s ever out of range. And no skin reactions. 
https://www.dexcom.com/get-started-...MIscmq9LrB7QIVkr7ICh3jgQo8EAAYASAAEgKSgvD_BwE


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> FYI...here's what my long time friend said about the product:
> 
> I just got rid of my Libre. I had severe sking rashes developed thanks to the adhesive they use. I’m now using the Dexcom, light years ahead of the Libre. It’s constantly measuring blood sugar, and sounds an alarm if it’s ever out of range. And no skin reactions.
> https://www.dexcom.com/get-started-...MIscmq9LrB7QIVkr7ICh3jgQo8EAAYASAAEgKSgvD_BwE


Yup people have allergies, but I don’t so there you go


----------



## DaveA (Dec 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> "- - - - , prepared myself for the pain of the jab, and went for it."


How about the other side of your arm, where the needle came out ?  Do they give you something to cover that tip ?  

Just kidding. Hope it serves you well.  I've been using the finger stick for about 20 years now but only check my sugar every couple of days. My diabetes is and has always been the non-insulin level.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

My arm, where the device is, has started to hurt, but no redness. I read this is common.  If I move wrong I get a sharp pulling pain, common as well.  Nope there is not an infection but it seems the needle gets caught in the skin or muscle after ten days.  So somewhat normal, I remove it in 4 days.

I looked at the Dexcom device, refills are very expensive, much more than this device so I could not afford it.


----------



## libre2junk (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't waste your money or risk your health. Reading between device and manual reading can be as far off as 45 points.


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2022)

libre2junk said:


> Don't waste your money or risk your health. Reading between device and manual reading can be as far off as 45 points.


Reminds me of those home A1c tests.  I tried one made by Bayer.  It was off by a full 1.0.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 29, 2022)

Thanks for posting about the Freestyle, I have been curious.  I have been a type 2 diabetic for over ten years.  I was so glad to hear about this new technology, especially for Type 1 diabetics and kids!   I only test around 2-3 times a day.  I take metformin and slow acting insulin once a day, 40u.  My last A1c was at 7.1 a bit high for me, but I had been cheating more than normal.  

On finger sticks.  My finger sticks are nearly painless, many times they are totally painless.   I am not sure everyone knows the secret of sticking yourself on the side of your finger where the nerve bundles are much less then on the tip of the fingers (Ouch!) where all your 'touch' comes from.   For me, doing the stick on the side of the fingers (I almost always do the side of my thumb) it is not a big deal or something I dread.

Thanks...end of story


----------

